# Dangerous Game Cartridge



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

What does everyone think of using a .257 magnum cartridge on dangerous game......

I understand by reading Roy Weatherby's History that he used a .257 Weatherby Magnum in Africa....I also understand he "gut" shot many animals to prove his Hydrostatic shock theory...including a cape bufallo....

Just wondered what others thought....


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Well.... You can do what you want. Certainly it will kill dangerous game, but as for me, I wouldn't go after danderous game with anything less than a 30 Cal. There are many good ones.... take your pick. My preference would be a 300 win mag, but all the 30's are good.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Dont know anything about the .257. The real question is does the shock theory really work for large game? I would go with 375 H&H


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I also would want something much larger. If it is dangerous I would start with the 375 H&H and move up from there. I think a very good rifle right now would be the Remington 338 Ultramag, but many countries require a caliber greater than 35. The Remington 41 mag would be OK. I think the 460 Weatherby would be the ultimate, and with a Cape Buffalo steaming down on you, you might be able forget about the recoil that is about to separate your shoulder from the rest of your body.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Cougar or something sure, don't expect it to protect you from bear or bison though.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Roy Weatherby was a pretty good business man, and a great gun/cartridge designer. What he did in Africa with the .257 was nothing more than a publicity stunt. Anyone who would use a .257 on truly dangerous game is a fool with a death wish. Any reputable dangerous game guide would never knowingly accept a client who intended to use such a cartridge. On the upside, the .257 and .270 Weatherby Magnum cartridges are some of the very best out there for deer hunting. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

For Cape, I wouldn't try anything less than a .375...and would rather have much more gun. There is a lot of game you can kill with smaller than reccommended ammo, but for dangerous game, you will only get by for so long before something happens


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree it was a stunt to promote his cartridge. I'll bet he was surrounded by back up. Shooting something like that for dangerous game is going to turn you into lion sh!! sooner or later.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The term of dumb *** pops into my head. It is one thing to not value your own life, but in most cases, it also puts others at risk.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

HHHHHHHMMMMM, a .25 cal. round for "dangerous game"......lol.....you guys crack me up!!!!!! Lets get real!!


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I really like my Winchester 70 in .338 Win.mag.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

A simple rule, gentlemen...

....if it can kill you, and might try and do so, follow the old Army term of "maximum available firepower"...

...and no, there's no such thing as overkill. Unless you're shooting rats with a .308.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree with ya Dave_w. Firepower huh. If you had to defend yourself from a lion would you rather have a 375 H&H bolt gun or an M-16. I would take the m-16.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> there's no such thing as overkill. Unless you're shooting rats with a .308.


Aw come on, what wrong with a 308 for rats and ground squirrels? I have been known to shoot ground squirrels with a 308, 300 Win Mag, and things that throw 405 gr bullets beyond 2000 fps. Your right, there is no such thing as overkill. Even when it comes to deer you would think a 416 Remington Mag would blow them to pieces. Not so, the jacket is so heavy it doesn't blow much at all.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

WHAT???!!!???...... :roll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

how close???? what bullet???? the 416 that is.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I understand that the primary wound channel probably is not going to be any greater than that of a .308, probably alot less...however, the shock of that round alone is going to turn everything within at least a foot into jello. The .416 has "bleep loads" of energy!!!! Can you say explosion!!!

Ok,....Ok,....I do know what you are getting at. The bullet wont expand like it should on a lite skinned animal....However the energy alone will do a hell of alot of damage!!! It will explode!!! Big time!! Internally!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The damage has to depend on the type of bullet, does it not? I shot a deer through the neck with a 320 gr solid lead bullet from a 44 mag, about 1200 fps. The wound channel, including where it went through the spine looked like you might have driven a steel rod through with a hammer. No bloodshot meat to speak of. That's the only real comparison I have witnessed, with a large caliber bullet. But I think it might apply here. I realize that greater speed would/could change things considerably. 
Regarding the question on the origanal post, I bet Weatherby used very well constructed bullets on his little safari, or his success wouldn't have been so good. I did some research, but couldn't find anything on the types of bullets he used. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The jacket is very heavy and it doesn't expand. There is a lot of energy, but very little is expended in the deer. At 100 yards I would bet 80 percent of the energy is expended on the hillside beyond the deer.

A gunsmith from valley city told me he shot a deer with a 505 Gibs (been ten years since I heard the story, but I think this was the caliber). He thought it would tear the deer in half, but it run over 400 yards. He said it looked like you had shot it with a full metal. Things are not always as they seem.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yah, that makes sense. Bullet expansion it what causes the majority of the shock. A guy would think that a bullet of that size would cause major damage even if it didnt expand. I suppose if you didnt hit any major bones..ie....shoulder..ect. Musscle and internal organ tissue isnt going to do much to that bullet.


----------

